# Ending the Cycle



## Allia22 (Apr 27, 2022)

This probably sounds weird, but I'm having problems stopping. The carb cravings are SO real, and I'm afraid of cleaning it out of my system only to find I've shot the results to hell because 
I shoved like 800 calories of PB&J sandwiches in my face for breakfast for like a week straight.

My measurements didn't really change much, and though a decent amount feels squishy and springy like water weight, the denser areas on my arms and thighs feel as stubborn as ever. I know I won't see the results until like 2 weeks after I finish and flush out all that water I'm holding onto, but still. Those fucking sandwiches 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Brum (Apr 27, 2022)

Haribo to me is like crack to a junkie but always found when on DNP i could stick better to a totally clean diet.
The carb cravings are a real thing but i normally carb deplete before starting DNP so the cravings dont get quite so bad.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 27, 2022)

Allia22 said:


> This probably sounds weird, but I'm having problems stopping. The carb cravings are SO real, and I'm afraid of cleaning it out of my system only to find I've shot the results to hell because
> I shoved like 800 calories of PB&J sandwiches in my face for breakfast for like a week straight.
> 
> My measurements didn't really change much, and though a decent amount feels squishy and springy like water weight, the denser areas on my arms and thighs feel as stubborn as ever. I know I won't see the results until like 2 weeks after I finish and flush out all that water I'm holding onto, but still. Those fucking sandwiches 🤦🏻‍♀️



Yeaj, it hits you
Other than just good old fashioned discipline, i cut calories hard the week leading up to DNP, fight the hunger off before i get the carb cravings.

Worka well, juat started DNP and im actually eating too little right now ans have to force food to hit my protein macro


----------



## TODAY (Apr 28, 2022)

Allia22 said:


> This probably sounds weird, but I'm having problems stopping. The carb cravings are SO real, and I'm afraid of cleaning it out of my system only to find I've shot the results to hell because
> I shoved like 800 calories of PB&J sandwiches in my face for breakfast for like a week straight.
> 
> My measurements didn't really change much, and though a decent amount feels squishy and springy like water weight, the denser areas on my arms and thighs feel as stubborn as ever. I know I won't see the results until like 2 weeks after I finish and flush out all that water I'm holding onto, but still. Those fucking sandwiches 🤦🏻‍♀️


How long have you been on?


----------



## Trump (Apr 28, 2022)

I get no cravings at 200/250mg anymore, if I add a pill I will out eat the dnp no problem


----------



## Allia22 (Apr 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> How long have you been on?


About a month, now. At my peak I was alternating 450-600mg/day @150 lbs (I'm 5'5", no bueno), but I missed a bunch of pole classes because it felt like I got hit by a car. I'm likely going to stay around 150-300mg/day in the future, take only one in the days leading up to a class so I can give it hell like I used to.


----------



## Allia22 (Apr 28, 2022)

Trump said:


> I get no cravings at 200/250mg anymore, if I add a pill I will out eat the dnp no problem


Tapering first seems to be key for you. Probably works that way for me too, or at least close. Yeah, I tried dropping cold-turkey and felt like I could hollow out an entire loaf of bread.

Somebody on Twitter posted this random-ass picture of a goat destroying like a wheelbarrow full of spaghetti, and I immediately got jealous of this animal, not even questioning why this trough was full of spaghetti and meatballs and why a goat was being allowed to engorge itself on it. Priorities..? 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 28, 2022)

Allia22 said:


> About a month, now. At my peak I was alternating 450-600mg/day @150 lbs (I'm 5'5", no bueno), but I missed a bunch of pole classes because it felt like I got hit by a car. I'm likely going to stay around 150-300mg/day in the future, take only one in the days leading up to a class so I can give it hell like I used to.



Just lower your dose to somethinf comfortable

100-200mg is pkenty enough for me to drop a fuck tonne of weight and still be able to perform in the gym and feel good


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 30, 2022)

Allia22 said:


> Somebody on Twitter posted this random-ass picture of a goat destroying like a wheelbarrow full of spaghetti,



Would you please post this link? I need to see this!


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 30, 2022)

Allia22 said:


> About a month, now. At my peak I was alternating 450-600mg/day @150 lbs (I'm 5'5", no bueno), but I missed a bunch of pole classes because it felt like I got hit by a car. I'm likely going to stay around 150-300mg/day in the future, take only one in the days leading up to a class so I can give it hell like I used to.


600mg at that bodyweight is approaching the LD50.

Not a wise idea.  LD50 aside, that’s a lot of DNP. 



			https://fscimage.fishersci.com/msds/65133.htm


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 30, 2022)

I had a buddy of mine who had a hard time stopping a test and tren cycle.  He almost died due to the high RBC/hematocrit.  They did an emergency therapeutic phlebotomy on him and he said it looked like jello coming out of his veins.  Till this day, he still hasn't told me what his hematocrit was that day, but it was over 70 and he was literally a walking stroke...


----------



## Brum (May 2, 2022)

A month on 200/300mgs a day for a month for a male 230lbs and 6ft i would say is a long time and probably not beneficial after 3 weeks due to motivation being drained, workouts suffering, concentration, lack of decent sleep.

For a 5ft 5 , 150lb female taking upto 600mgs on a 30 day cycle i would put down as totally abusing DNP in the same region as some of the males who get rightly called out hoping its a magic pill which will rid the body of months or years of not looking after yourself then expecting the years of build up to just come magically off in a month.


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 3, 2022)

Brum said:


> A month on 200/300mgs a day for a month for a male 230lbs and 6ft i would say is a long time and probably not beneficial after 3 weeks due to motivation being drained, workouts suffering, concentration, lack of decent sleep.
> 
> For a 5ft 5 , 150lb female taking upto 600mgs on a 30 day cycle i would put down as totally abusing DNP in the same region as some of the males who get rightly called out hoping its a magic pill which will rid the body of months or years of not looking after yourself then expecting the years of build up to just come magically off in a month.


I haven't run DNP since the late 90's. I do not miss the Yellow Devil at all. I remember cycling 2 weeks on DNP, 2 weeks on Thyroid, and then 2 weeks of clen. Rinse and Repeat. 
Now, beta 2 receptors are down regulated by clenbuterol by its acting as a beta 2-agonist. We cycle off clen to allow the receptors to prep for another run.

I'm not aware of DNP not doing its thing and not being beneficial as far as its fat burning qualities go? I was under the impression guys could just kick back if they wanted to and watch(or feel, rather) the fat melt away. That's why I've heard guys call it things like the "Lazy mans Diet" or similar. 
These other things guys and that you are referring to will maximize the benefits of the drug but results are going to be seen regardless.

Same with aas. When their development and use were in their infancy these drugs were given to recently released POW's. They weren't told to ingest 1.5 grams of protein and hit Golds Gym 5 times a week. These gentlemen were shell shocked and endured torture of the physical and mental variety. Addition of  lean mass was achieved while convalescing.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 3, 2022)

I feel u pb&j is like life for me , I was eating 2 day a few months ago. Im cutting carbs to get my weight down now, my secret weapon has been the little bags of skinny pop and kale chips to fight off cravings


----------



## Brum (May 3, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> I haven't run DNP since the late 90's. I do not miss the Yellow Devil at all. I remember cycling 2 weeks on DNP, 2 weeks on Thyroid, and then 2 weeks of clen. Rinse and Repeat.
> Now, beta 2 receptors are down regulated by clenbuterol by its acting as a beta 2-agonist. We cycle off clen to allow the receptors to prep for another run.
> 
> I'm not aware of DNP not doing its thing and not being beneficial as far as its fat burning qualities go? I was under the impression guys could just kick back if they wanted to and watch(or feel, rather) the fat melt away. That's why I've heard guys call it things like the "Lazy mans Diet" or similar.
> ...



The sides to fat loss on a prolonged DNP run are not worth it. If someone has the will power and self control to stick to a strict low or close to zero carb diet for 30 days with no cheating then they would be losing weight with no exercise without DNP, add in workouts and again, they would lose more.

DNP sucks the energy and life out of you, so a low or zero carb diet, plus DNP is why most do a 10 to 14 day run  between 250mg and 450mg as it hampers workouts, ruins sleep patterns and the sides to loss gains become minimal due to moving less, carb cravings and just feeling shit. A lower dose of 200mg for 20 or so days would for alot of people keep sides to a minimum while still being able to workout and stick to a strict diet.

The OP is a 5ft 5 150lb female saying there is not much change, after alternating daily between a max of 450mg and 600mg of DNP over 30 days.

So taking a dose higher than the majority of males who are 50lbs plus heavier would take, for double the amount of time most would take it ? And not much change ? 

That sort of use is abuse, and the ones who do that, tend to be the ones who i have described.


Not being female i didnt bother reading fully the risks, doses and downfalls of DNP usage in females, however i do recall the guides in around 2010 being around 100mg to 200mg pd max due to the risks around internal body temperatures messing with the female reproductive system. Maybe they have changed ? But i would be very suprised if anywhere recommends females to do what the OP has done.

Yes, you could sit there on the sofa for 30 days with boxes of kfc and a tub of DNP and probably still lose some weight, no where near as much as if using it sensibly and responsibly, but i thought this was a board for people who are into body building, weights, power lifting, strength and not fat fighters for the lazy ?


----------



## Beti ona (May 3, 2022)

I really didn't understand the purpose of this thread or what the initial post meant.

That said, very long runs even at low doses can also be exhausting, maybe I'm getting old and my tolerance for insomnia and feeling miserable is lower.

So what I like to do right now is 6 days of DNP followed by 6 days off, sometimes I'll do 3 days and take a day or 2 off, resume another 2 days and then a week off. Basically there is no longer a set plan, I can have days of 300 mg or 150 mg, only one rule: do not exceed 750 mg in a period of 6 days. Sometimes I'll push it to 900mg, but most of the time I'll stick to 600mg in 6 days.


----------

